# Fehlerlogging // Bugtracking?



## Mr. Miyagi (7. Sep 2010)

Hallo Zusammen.

Folgendes Problem bzw. Frage:
Unsere Abteilung entwickelt (völlig unerwartet) Software und bietet für diese natürlich auch Support an. Die gemeldeten Fehler werden bisher alle einfach in einer Art Word Dokument verewigt und in Ordnern auf Papier abgelegt. Nun wollen wir das langsam mal in einer Art System hinterlegen, damit man einfach erstmal Suchen kann, wenn eine Supportanfrage kommt, ob so ein Fehler schonmal vorhanden war um den Support zu vereinfachen und schneller zu machen.
Was benutzt ihr da so? Bug Tracking Systeme oder einfache Datenbanken (Access, JDBC)
Ich selber habe sogar an eine Art Wiki gedacht, allerdings wird da das unterscheiden von Projekten usw. schwierig (vermute ich mal)
Das Problem ist es sollen auch Bilder oder vllt sogar Videosequenzen hinterlegt werden, weil diese ja bekanntlich mehr als 1000 Worte sagen. 

Ich wollte einfach mal fragen, was ihr da so benutzt oder vorschlagen würdet?
Mantis, Bugzilla als BugTracking oder eine Datenbank oder oder oder?!?...

Grüße


----------



## Noctarius (7. Sep 2010)

Wir nutzen (sowohl privat als auch in der Firma) Atlassian JIRA


----------



## kama (7. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich schlage Redmine vor...wiki, Issue Tracker etc. alles in einem...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Gast2 (7. Sep 2010)

Ich kann nur von Bugzilla abraten... Redmine oder Trac und auch JIRA (wenn es was kosten darf) finde ich sehr gelungen.


----------



## Mr. Miyagi (8. Sep 2010)

Super.
Danke schonmal für eure Vorschläge, dann werde ich mir das mal anschauen.
Ja, ich denke doch das man für sowas zur Not auch mal was investieren darf, auch wenn
es doch sehr viele gute FreeWare Lösungen gibt, wie ich sehe ;-)

Naja wer noch weitere Ideen/Vorschläge/Empfehlungen hat immer her damit


----------



## Gast2 (8. Sep 2010)

Moin,

ich bin mit Mantis ganz zufrieden

hand, mogel


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (8. Sep 2010)

Ja, Mantis ist gut. Wenn es etwas bereits fertig installiertes und gehostetes sein soll, wäre da z. B. noch Unfuddle: Subversion Hosting, Git Hosting, Bug and Issue Tracking zu nennen.


----------

